# I cannot get connected to the internet when Norton is enabled



## totnm (Nov 23, 2006)

I am running windows XP I bought this Pentium 4 new 1 month ago and Norton Security 2003 came installed. I also have wireless but currently running off the router as the Belkin has been giving me problems.

My problem is this: I have had no problems with the computer or internet until today I am not able to run the internet when Norton is enabled. I can access the internet if I disable Norton but that defeats the purpose of keeping viruses out of my computer! Can someone help me!!

Thanks

TOTNM


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

go to your firewall settings in control panel and then go to exceptions then find internet then enable it.


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

I don't know if it's part of the problem, but your Norton 2003 is outdated and no longer supported by Symantec. I would suggest an uninstall and updating to a newer version. Norton 2007 has been released.

If you should decide to uninstall:

Norton Removal Tool


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd suggest half that procedure, the uninstall. :smile:

I've given up on Norton products, they've become so bloated and buggy that they're just not worth the trouble anymore.


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

i have also gave up with norton. im sticking with AVG because its doing its job


----------



## Xura (Nov 24, 2006)

Go to your firewall options and look around and see if theres anything there asking for it to promt you whenever an outside program wants to connect to the internet. See if it's checked to ask you when it wants to get online. You might want to go ahead and disable the whole firewall part of the program. In my opinion, if you have a router and have antivirus/spyware and are careful on what you download then you should be safe without a firewall. But thats MY opinion.

Just get the free version of Zone Alarm! Be sure to uninstall Norton fully first though.


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

I have never had any good luck with Norton Internet security. And it is a firewall not anti-virus software. It is for things such as hacker intrusion protection and the like. Get rid of it and go get ZoneAlarm.


----------



## Zquirrel (Dec 10, 2006)

I disagree with BuffaloChips. Norton Internet Security works well. Of course, it depends on how experienced the comp user is. It works for me just fine, even if I'm a new PC user. And even if it only stops hacking and the like, let it run run on the bg of the comp (first fixing it so that it is able to work how you want it to work). Why should one get rid of the prog - one more possible way to secure oneself?


----------

